# Klean Strip K1 Kerosene



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Is the Klean Strip K1 Kerosene any better than kerosene comes from a gas station? Walmart has 2.5 gallon containers for 20.00 but now it is on sale for 13.00 so 5.20 a gallon, at the gas station it is 4.29 a gallon. Is it worth the extra money for the Klean Strip K1? One advantage I see is that the Klean Strip comes in a container so I don't have to buy any


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

K1 Kerosene is K1 Kerosene no matter where you buy it.
If you think the container is worth the difference, go for it


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

It has been a while since I bought kerosene but I thought the stuff from the pump had a red color to it, this stuff is completely clear


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

bassmaster17327 said:


> It has been a while since I bought kerosene but I thought the stuff from the pump had a red color to it, this stuff is completely clear


I suppose it might vary by state, but I'm pretty sure here in WA state the pump stuff is red. I think it has something to do with it being able to be used in diesel engines but no highway tax was charged. I've heard that the red color will do bad things to wicks and smells more. I don't know this from experience, I've only heard it thru the following thread from back in December.

www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=423758


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I thought the stuff from the pump had a red color to it, this stuff is completely clear


That's just a red dye to keep people from pumping it into vehicles


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Not sure what you use the kerosene for, but I would not use the red-dyed stuff in my Aladdin lamps or PetroMax lantern.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Kero her is only 3.90 a gal at gas station. Just got some yesterday


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> Not sure what you use the kerosene for, but I would not use the red-dyed stuff in my Aladdin lamps or PetroMax lantern.


Yea some folks get the smell good blue stuff and put it in the clear :clap::clap:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Yea some folks get the smell good blue stuff and put it in the clear :clap::clap:


I'm not sure what you are referring to. What is the "smell good blue stuff?"

And, what do you mean by "put it in the clear?"


----------



## gusty60 (Jan 18, 2010)

K-1 Kerosene is NOT always the same. Some of it is not safe for burning in flat wick lanterns due to its low flashpoint. May be safe in a round wick or heater but please check first. I believe the one you are talking about has a low flashpoint.


----------



## MD Steader (Mar 11, 2010)

bassmaster17327 said:


> Is the Klean Strip K1 Kerosene any better than kerosene comes from a gas station? Walmart has 2.5 gallon containers for 20.00 but now it is on sale for 13.00 so 5.20 a gallon, at the gas station it is 4.29 a gallon. Is it worth the extra money for the Klean Strip K1? One advantage I see is that the Klean Strip comes in a container so I don't have to buy any


I'll say yes its better depending on the purpose. For starters now I have to check my wally world to see if its on the spring sale.

I have about 20 gallons on hand for Dietz lamps. In my experiance the Kleenstrip K-1 has little to no odor to it, maybe its refined a bit more.

I have a couple of 5 gallon jugs of the regular gas station stuff (~$4 a gallon now) for my spare heaters but when used in lamps it stinks to high heaven. Thats why we keep the KK K-1 on hand, its a steal at the 13.00 price. 

FWIW I have several empty coleman fule cans that I marked and refilled with the kero for storage. I've heard that the plastic jugs only last so long.


----------

